#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Νέος Κανονισμός Σκυροδέματος 2016, Θεσσαλονίκη, 08.06.2017

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 8 Ιουνίου 2017, 17:15-17:45
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, Μεγ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, Κτήριο ΤΕΕ, Ισόγειο Αμφιθέατρο
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0€

*Πρόγραμμα:*
17:15-17:30 Χαιρετισμοί 
17:30-18:00 Κανονιστικά πλαίσια που αφορούν στην Τεχνολογία Σκυροδέματος, *Ιωάννα Παπαγιάννη*, ομ. Καθηγήτρια ΑΠΘ 
18:00-18:30 Νέος Κανονισμός Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος ΚΤΣ-2016, *Νίκος Μαρσέλλος*, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ΕΜΠ 
18:30-19:15 Ανθεκτικότητα Οπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος - Απαιτήσεις ΚΤΣ- 2016, *Κοσμάς Σίδερης*, αν. Καθηγητής ΔΠΘ 
19:15-19:45 Έλεγχοι Σκληρυμένου Σκυροδέματος σύμφωνα με τον ΚΤΣ- 2016, *Λευτέρης Αναστασίου*, επ. Καθηγητής ΑΠΘ

----------

